# Do the color of flecks in the tailfeathers mean an ash red is split to blue or brown?



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

OK, so I have another question. I have noticed that my ash red male pigeons that are split to blue have bluish flecks in their feathers, especially their tail feathers and my ash red male that is split to brown has brown flecks in his feathers. Then my ash red male who is not split to blue or brown doesn't have any flecks in his tail feathers. So do the flecks in ash red males always indicate what they are split to?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

You've got it nailed down.


----------



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

